# residency



## Gladders (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi

Can anyone tell me about applying for residency in Cyprus? Has anyone done this recently? Looking on the web for info seems to be behind the times as what we have read is before Cyprus joined the EU.

My husband and myself with our 2 dogs are moving out in September and have rented for 2 years :clap2: but are not sure what the procedure is.

thanks
Sylvia


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Gladders said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me about applying for residency in Cyprus? Has anyone done this recently? Looking on the web for info seems to be behind the times as what we have read is before Cyprus joined the EU.
> 
> ...


Have you seen the website below. It seems to be up-to-date and relevant with phone numbers and links to offices you may need.

Cyprus Visa : Information, Requirements and Application Forms for Cyprus Visas


----------



## Higgi (Mar 18, 2009)

Gladders said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me about applying for residency in Cyprus? Has anyone done this recently? Looking on the web for info seems to be behind the times as what we have read is before Cyprus joined the EU.
> 
> ...


Hi Sylvis,
My husband and I are going through this procedure at this moment in time. We arrived 1st June and the first thing we had to do was go to the immigration dept (which is in the electrolux building off the Polemeida (cant spell it) in Limassol, roundabout and make an appointment!!. You cant phone. They will give you forms to fill in and to bring to your appointment. It should then be a formality. It costs 17euros each. Make sure that you take everything you can think of with you (passports, driving license, marriage certificates, birth certificate). We had a problem as we got married in Feb in Cyprus and had to give in our divorce papers to the municipal office, however, the immigration people had to have copies of those, despite the fact that we couldnt have gotten married without them and so we had to drive 150 mile round trip to obtain copies and now we cant get another appointment until Oct. I warn you, the red tape is dire...................but its worth it living here...PM me if you want any other advice. We both brought our cars here on the ship and I managed to get them registered within 2 weeks (another nightmare in itself but worth it). Good luck with your move. Where in Cyprus are you going to be living?
Deborah


----------



## benboy (Mar 14, 2010)

*Also moving to Cyprus - Nicosia*

Hi Guys. My name is Ben. My wife and I (+ 2 kids) are moving over to Cyprus this summer, probably to Nicosia. All holding UK passports, i'm guessing that registering as a resident is just a matter of paper work. We're also looking for an English speaking kindergarden for our 5 year old doughter. Anyway, ANY advise will be so welcomed. Thanks.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Gladders said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me about applying for residency in Cyprus? Has anyone done this recently? Looking on the web for info seems to be behind the times as what we have read is before Cyprus joined the EU.
> 
> ...


Registering for immigration has been covered on this website lots of times since Cyprus joined the EU in 2004. Do have a look through the previous threads.

Basically, you take yourself to the Aliens and Immigration department. There are offices in Larnaca, Limassol, Paphos and Nicosia. You need to apply for residency within 3 months of your arrival. If you come from the EU You will be given an MEU form according to your circumstances and a list of the document that you will be required to produce.. Your permit is valid for up to 5 years then you have to renew it. You will have to complete the form and make an appointment to have the permit issued. Your permit will be valid for 5 years then you have to renew it.


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Now we are all in the EU a UK national living in CY is entitled to the same as a Cypriot.. to I don't see the real motivation to get a CY passport.. other than to make you kids serve in the army when they are 18...?


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Now we are all in the EU a UK national living in CY is entitled to the same as a Cypriot.. to I don't see the real motivation to get a CY passport.. other than to make you kids serve in the army when they are 18...?


National service only applies if both parents are Cypriot (at least that was the information I was given when registering our babies (who were born in Cyprus)...


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Now we are all in the EU a UK national living in CY is entitled to the same as a Cypriot.. to I don't see the real motivation to get a CY passport.. other than to make you kids serve in the army when they are 18...?


No, we are not talking about taking Cypriot nationality here. Even if you lived in the EU before coming to Cyprus you are still required by law to register with the Aliens and Immigration department if you intend to stay in Cyprus for longer than three months or if you intend to work here. 

Personally I would never trade my British Passport for another.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Now we are all in the EU a UK national living in CY is entitled to the same as a Cypriot.. to I don't see the real motivation to get a CY passport.. other than to make you kids serve in the army when they are 18...?


Zeebo we are not talking about getting a Cypriot passport. The issue is applying for residency and getting your alien card. You don't give up your UK passport and get a Cypriot one.
However I do believe that after living here for a certain number of years you can apply for citizenship and you will then be entitled to a Cypriot passport as well as your UK one if you want. However unless they are born Cypriot your kids would not have to serve in the army.

Veronica


----------



## zeebo (Nov 15, 2009)

Ahh that makes sense!! Yeah i had to go to camp thing near the American academy and get a social security number etc.. It was rather like going to a dole office in the UK. 

We had 'mezo' though because we hired a retired police dude to help que jump!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

zeebo said:


> Ahh that makes sense!! Yeah i had to go to camp thing near the American academy and get a social security number etc.. It was rather like going to a dole office in the UK.
> 
> We had 'mezo' though because we hired a retired police dude to help que jump!


errr its not the same as getting a social security number either. You get that when you register for Social Insurance. We are talking about Alien registration.... the yellow form that gives you a reference number for use on all the other forms (Social Insurance, Tax Reference, Cypriot ID card).


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

BabsM said:


> errr its not the same as getting a social security number either. You get that when you register for Social Insurance. We are talking about Alien registration.... the yellow form that gives you a reference number for use on all the other forms (Social Insurance, Tax Reference, Cypriot ID card).


The funny thing is although it is a yellow form a lot of people still call it the pink slip because that was the original colour


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> The funny thing is although it is a yellow form a lot of people still call it the pink slip because that was the original colour


Yeh I know, and the pink card I have for the hospital is a yellow card!!!!


----------



## pattisherratt (Mar 21, 2010)

All the information given by Babs in her repy is correct except that you only have one interview and do not have to come back again in 5 years. You will need to have health insurance in place before you have the interview. This can be a card from your local hospital or private health insurance. You also need to have a reasonable sum of money in a local bank account (at least 2,000 Euros) and a certified copy of this. Take lots of photocopies of documents with you as they do not photocopy on the premises. It took 3 months to have an appointment but I found the whole process very easy in the end.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

pattisherratt said:


> . You will need to have health insurance in place before you have the interview. This can be a card from your local hospital or private health insurance. You also need to have a reasonable sum of money in a local bank account (at least 2,000 Euros) and a certified copy of this. Take lots of photocopies of documents with you as they do not photocopy on the premises. It took 3 months to have an appointment but I found the whole process very easy in the end.


Some immigration officers will accept an EHIC card for health insurance. The ones we met in Larnaca wouldn't although a neighbour found one there who would!

When we registered in 2008 they were looking for more than €10k for one person or €16k for a couple in the bank. We had to produce statements from our bank stamped and certified by the bank no more than 48 hours before the appointment. 

I agree, it was relatively easy... just make sure you read exactly what they want, don't try and cut corners and take photocopies of everything.:clap2::clap2:


----------

